# Dior a father at age 30, more evidence he was mortal?



## Confusticated (Apr 8, 2004)

Dior became a father younger than elves normally do. Is his age an indication or mortality?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe this was one of those whirlwind teenage romances that was taken a bit too far? Or maybe Dior was a fast dveloper? Not that hsi wife was a spring chicken either, she obv. suffered from the 'younger elf/product of a crossbow wedding/the most beautiful man in the world' fetish that so many Elven females who had nothing better to do then style their hair and accost the versace shops. Damn superifical Elves.

But, really, a good thesis, which bakc up the axiom on Dior being a man, mortal thingy. Though morer importantly, you've allowed for me to make a crude, glib post under the false pretence of being angry at the forum for some reason or another, thus paving the way for a post full of crude jokes and overly-fastidious syntax.

The dates of the births of Dior's wee ones fluctuate slightly in the Grey Annals, but only by a few years. Since even the most 'early' developers such as Feanor took over 50 years (AaM) to "develop" I doubt he developed at the normal Elven rate.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, I missed the date in Grey Annals. Didn't think to look in Wanderings! 

So Dior was 22 when his first son was born.


----------



## Link 2 (Apr 14, 2004)

There is also the point that Dior was half-man, 1/4 elf, 1/4 maiar.



his mannish blood probably made him grow faster...


----------



## Starbrow (May 12, 2004)

I agree with Link 2 that his mannish blood influenced the speed of his maturation. But in the matter of his children, I think you also have to consider his wife, Nimloth, who was a full-blooded elf. I think the ability to have children within a few years of each other would much more depend on the mother's ability to bear children. I don't know how Dior's mortalness would affect that.


----------

